# Nice Looking Rear



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

I found this picture while searching the web








It taken from:
http://www.optionsunlimited.com.ph
I like that clean rear end look.


----------



## 88NissanB12 (Nov 5, 2002)

It's either factory or it looks like the rear center section of a late 80's civic integrated with the tailights. Looks nice.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Im a fan! I do wish that the body kit went a little bit lower though.

-Nick


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

.ph stands for Philippines if I remember right. Most likely that panel was stock over there.

I'm sure they'd think a body-colored center panel was awesome. The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

That looks really nice!!!


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

88NissanB12 said:


> *It's either factory or it looks like the rear center section of a late 80's civic integrated with the tailights. Looks nice. *



The tailights look stock to me and the rear skirt looks like the kaminari unit.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

man, that realllllly looks like a 86-88 civic rear, but maybe it did come standard over there . dont know looks nice , though. im just not one to go around swapping honda anything onto my car.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Looks like all the B12 Sunnys in Jamaica. I went there on my honeymoon and the island is infested with white B13's and quite a few B12's, most of which were white too.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *man, that realllllly looks like a 86-88 civic rear, but maybe it did come standard over there . dont know looks nice , though. im just not one to go around swapping honda anything onto my car. *


they just look like 89+ tails to me?!


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

The taillights are pretty standard, but my '90 has the license plate between the lights.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *they just look like 89+ tails to me?! *


look between the tailights where the liscence plate oughta be. It looks like the tailights are a single unit kinda thing. It looks like the little plastic bar thing that we have continues all the way down to the bumper. I rather like it.

-Nick


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

it looks pretty nice . i wonder if that model had clear corners on the front?


----------



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

This is the front end of the same vehicle...








Taken from http://www.optionsunlimited.com.ph/b12.html


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

These bumpers on this vehicles are the same way the bumpers look in Japan. They are shorter than the ones we have which make them look sportier. I don't think they have reinforcemnet in them though. Still looks tight and looks better than the crappy bumpers we have. As for the kit, I have not a clue as to which one it is...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Actually, this was considered a deluxe model in Japan and went under a name other than sunny. I swear if I can think back to when I was stationed in Japan, I saw LAUREL on the back of one of those cars. I know what a laurel is, but this one was special.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

And by all means, nothing on this car is from a civic. This is a genuine Nissan!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *And by all means, nothing on this car is from a civic. This is a genuine Nissan! *


lol. i want one of these J-spec B12's!!!

-Nick


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'm putting in a request to have a JDM B12 parted and shipped with my friend's motors. But in the mean-time, I'm going to try a trick with the B12's front bumper using part of a bumper from another car to see if it works (I think it will). And if it does, I'll share this with you guys. As of now, it's a bit undercover as I don't want to get everyone trying this and it becomes a complete failure.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

i was thinking about the same thing actually, i was thinking more of just using bumper mounts from a car with a shorter bumper though. Tell us how it goes!

-Nick


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *But in the mean-time, I'm going to try a trick with the B12's front bumper using part of a bumper from another car to see if it works (I think it will). And if it does, I'll share this with you guys. As of now, it's a bit undercover as I don't want to get everyone trying this and it becomes a complete failure. *


I hope ur not using the same front that I have!! I don't want to tell anyone or show anyone pics till att least the car running on the road. I'm affraid that everyone will want to try it and I wont be original anymore.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I'm affraid that everyone will want to try it and I wont be original anymore.


 No, I'm not trying to be original or anything and I'm not really trying to keep this away from everyone that's why I mentioned it. Actually, I'm thinking about using a pulsar SE's front fascia and graft it onto the b12's for the extra space needed for my new intercooler If I wasn't boosting, I would leave it OEM. It's too much to recreate in the event it gets destroyed for whatever reason.


----------



## 88NissanB12 (Nov 5, 2002)

Speaking of bumpers; the front/rear on this car doesn't have the 5 mph bumper. I've seen Sunny B12 wagons in Germany much like the ones in Japan that has this type of bumper.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You're correct! You hit something at 5mph you run a good chance ofbending or breaking something! Oh well, that's the price you pay for good looks..........


----------



## b12sr20de (May 31, 2002)

RockyB said:


> *I found this picture while searching the web
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guys,

i'm from the philippines...you now that charles hehehe

these are kinds of b12's here...

1st generation

sentra 1.3 SLX (mine) e13s engine 4dr
sentra 1.5 SLX e15s engine 4dr
california wagon 5 dr 

the 1st gen b12 have...

the older ones have shorter bumpers...the newer ones have the extended ones like the ones you have but no reflectors on the rear...licensce plate is same as you guys...parklights are clear just as yours...yellow signals on bumpers..tails are same as yours...so the 1st gen b12's here are just like the u.s ver but with 4 doors....

2nd generation

sentra 1.4 SGX ga14s engine 4dr
sentra 1.6 SGX ga16s engine 4dr
(all power-steering,windows,locks,tach)
it even have recaro style bucket type-seats.(headrest is square and hole in it and its narrow on the shoulders section...very tight!!

the 2nd gen b12 have...

the bumpers you see in the pic(without the skirts)...different headlights as shown, tails diff as shown with garnish on middle...park lights are inside the heads and on top front end of the front fender(beside hood)...*signal lights are orange and on the side of the heads (signals shown are not the original, they are u.s. versions)* license plate on rear is on bumper...the bumpers have no holes and have stripes...diff front grill...

BTW the wheels in the rear view pic are from the b13 4dr SE which have the ABS...the wheels in side view are tom's racing i think...

they also released deisel models!!! yup!!! dont know the engine...and some LX models which are not souped-up...

we also see b12 hatchbacks (3 door)here..theyr short and its the same size as the n12 pulsar...don't know where they came from..maybe japan..

bet you guys like the sgx models here...truth is i like the slx extended bumpers or the USDM bumpers like the ones you have!!! tight!!!


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nice Looking Rear*



b12sr20de said:


> *2nd generation
> 
> sentra 1.4 SGX ga14s engine 4dr
> sentra 1.6 SGX ga16s engine 4dr
> ...


Wait a min...... there are B12's in the Phillipines with power windows and locks!! Are your cars right hand drive or left? I am very interested in getting some, if you can get them for me.



> we also see b12 hatchbacks (3 door)here..theyr short and its the same size as the n12 pulsar...B]


Yes, I have been told that these are the sexiest and fastest B12's in the world 

-Mario


----------



## b12sr20de (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Nice Looking Rear*



Sr20 B12 said:


> *Wait a min...... there are B12's in the Phillipines with power windows and locks!! Are your cars right hand drive or left? I am very interested in getting some, if you can get them for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup yup yup! 1.6 liter SGX model came with power windows, locks, steering, recaro style seats, tachometer..we have left hand drives here!!! nissan was the first in introducing power features against the corolla and lancer..and the honduhhs were still out of scene...

i'm also looking for some extendewd bumpers and door sidings of the SGX since i have the SLX model...and i like the big low bumper chin you guys are using...is that custom made?

how can we do that? there are for sales here of course but how will you get it? will you take a visit here? second hand nissans are chaep here and have low reasale values


----------

